# Publisher 2003 - Download-Link erstellen ...



## Alexander12 (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

Kann Man eigentlich in Publisher 2003 (von Office 2003) einen Download-Link erstellen, also das Man von der Webseite die Man erstellt hat eine Datei runterladen kann?
wenn Ja, wie?

Danke schon Mal im Vorraus!  ;-) 

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (11. August 2005)

Weiß denn wirklich niemand weiter?


----------



## Obba (13. August 2005)

Hallo Alexander,

in Publisher geht das genau so wie in allen anderen Office-Produkten auch.
Du schreibst in Dein Dokument einfach den Verweis auf den Download... z.B.  *Klick hier für Download* - danach markierst Du das und klickst mit der rechten Maustaste drauf. Nun klick auf _Hyperlink_ und gib den Dateinamen mit ganzer Adresse an unter der Du die Datei zum Downloaden abgelegt hast: z.B.  *http://www.meineseite.de/downloads/demo.zip*.
Wenn Dein Seitenbesucher darauf klickt, erscheint ein Fenster in dem er gefragt wird, ob er die Datei Ausführen oder Speichern will .... fertig


----------

